# Dimming ADA Aquasky



## Danny (10 Jan 2018)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to somehow add a controller on to the ADA Aquasky?

I'm thinking for the ability to have the gradual increase and then decrease before lights out....


----------



## David Hewitt (14 Jan 2018)

Hi Danny, I recommend this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tc421-cont...?ie=UTF8&qid=1515944054&sr=8-1&keywords=tc420

I use it with the Chihiros AquaSky and it is great.  

I am sure it will also work with the ADA fine.  The TC420 and TC421 (421 is the same but you can adjust the program over wifi as well as usb), can control multiple channels.  Without modding, the max output from each channel is 4 amps.  Check the back of the ADA adapter to find out what amps it gives out.


----------



## David Hewitt (14 Jan 2018)

Update. Just thought I would do a quick fact check. It seems that the ADA aquasky does not work with the TC420. Here is some more info:

https://www.flowgrow.de/beleuchtung/ada-aquasky-601-tc420-t43117.html

Sorry, should have checked before original post.


----------



## alto (14 Jan 2018)

Not sure why this doesn't come up in the "Similar Threads" 

Chris Jackson's excellent search on the topic
 LED Dimmer solution


----------



## BexHaystack (24 Jan 2018)

Hey, this thread may have some answers for you
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/35341/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack (24 Jan 2018)

Doh...if I had scrolled up I would have seen that @alto had already posted the link!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

